# 4 days till ...



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Cant wait - will be back in ND for round two on friday. Is the corn out in SE part of the state.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I would say that 50-60% of the corn is off in the SE (this from personal observations).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Opening day of deer season....orange everywhere.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey mnswd,

If I remember correctly....I asked you on a pevious post if you hunted with a guy with the first name of Erin. His last name starts with a D. If I am wrong let me know...If I am right.....I know who you are.

None the less, a response would be nice....take care!!!

Its one of thoughs "shots in the dark"...sometimes they "Pay off"...latter...


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Jiffy -

Sorry I didn't reply before- I did not think it was directed towards me.

I'm not the person you are thinking of - But it is nice to meet someone new. :beer:

Will be in SE tomorrrow - any suggestion w/ deer hunters out there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Watch out for the road hunters when you are walking any kind of cover hopeing you will flush something out.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh yea I love those road hunters..Especially when I am walking the roughest crp in the rain, and mr road hunter takes off in hot persuit after your deer. Just be careful if the deer runs toward your truck, i dont think i will take much mercy this year!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

mnswd, no problem.  I was just wondering. Knock 'em dead!!! Good luck...there are alot of birds. Esp. now that alot of the corn is down. Dont forget your orange!!! :beer:


----------

